# TNR in Wash Post Today



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

This afternoon when the Washington Post sent out its daily email highlighting its story of the day, turns out it is about TNR in Washington and the debate over whether it is appropriate or not. I personally found the article superficial, have learned much more on this Forum (not surprisingly, I suppose). But the comments from readers on the story--53 already in the first three hours--are highly informative and give a much better idea of what TNR is all about than the article did. Here's the link, for those interested:

Fight over ferals boils down to one question: Do alley cats live a good life? - The Washington Post


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is the best answer to the question posed by the article that I found in the comments: 

"Skeptics... argue the life of an alley cat is rarely pleasant... they say it’s actually more humane to euthanize cats, rather than condemn them to a harsh life on the streets. 

Well, that's judging the cat's existence by subjective standards. Shall we kill homeless people? The disabled? The poor? Because after all, their lives are not as pleasant as our own. 

Creatures want to live. Better to help them live, than gather them up and kill them "for their own good.""


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

Good point Greenport!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Washington Post TNR article*

In November 2010 I went through the Cat NIPP program to TNR the cats in my feral/stray/dump/community cat colony. We trapped eight cats, one escaped; all were spayed (one) or neutered (six). Very well organized.
Regarding the comments (now up to 107). They do help me understand the other side's perspective--and formulate counterarguments if anyone approaches me in person when I feed the ten cats in the colony. Why I don't simply remove them after I TNR them.
Who are we humans to say if a feral cats life is too hard for them; by extension, should be euthanize people with MS? AIDS? 
Oh, and same day, same newspaper: a National Zoo employee was charged with attempted animal cruelty; alleged to have poisoned the feral cats in her neighborhood so more birds can live.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Yet again PETA on the wrong side of the issue. Unbelivable! I get so tired of nitwit birders putting the sole blame on ferals & attacking TNR groups. In essence we are helping not hurting by reducing the future populations of ferals by s/n!


----------

